# Rated R  - Still a Virgin



## jerseyhunter (Jul 26, 2015)

A young man married a beautiful woman who had previously divorced 10 husbands. On their wedding night, she told her new husband to "Please be gentle;I'm still a virgin". "What?" said the puzzled groom. "How can that be if you've been married ten times.?" "Well, husband#1 was a Sales Representative; he kept telling me How great it was going to be. "Husband # 2 was in Software Services; he was never really sure How it was suppose to function; but he said he'd look into it and get back with me. "Husband # 3 was from Field Services; he said that everything checked out diagnostically but he just couldn't get the system up. " Husband # 4 was in Telemarketing; even though he knew he had The order he didn't know when he would be able to deliver "Husband # 5 was an Engineer, he understood the basic process but he wanted three years to research, implement, and design a new state of the-art method. "Husband #6 was from Administration; he thought he knew how but He wasn't sure whether it was his job or not. "Husband # 7 was in Marketing; although he had a product, he was never sure how to position it. "Husband # 8 was a Psychiatrist; all he did was talk about it. "Husband # 9 was a Gynecologist; all he did was look at it. " Husband # 10 was a Stamp Collector ; all he ever did was........... God I miss him! " But now that I've married you, I'm so excited". "Wonderful", said the husband, "but why? "You're with the "GOVERNMENT"...... This time I KNOW I'M gonna Get SCREWED."


----------



## alaskanbear (Oct 12, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 12, 2015)

Yep you 













hit-the-nail-on-the-head.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 3, 2013


----------



## smokewood (Oct 12, 2015)

Some things are the same the world over, and it doesn't matter which country you live in.


----------

